# dog/hog trailer



## Fast_Money (Aug 30, 2010)

What do ya'll think? We need another axle, just haven't had time to put one under it. So far, it pulls pretty good....gotta make wide turns though.


----------



## JDavis10 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats a big trailer....how many dogs yall hunt with
Good lookin trailer though looks very well built, don't know how practical it would be in the woods tho.


----------



## LonePine (Aug 30, 2010)

Good looking set up there.  You are right about makin some wideeeeee turns pulling that thing down the road


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 30, 2010)

what is that a portable kennel...comes complete with addresses...that would be awsome for behind the wagon on quail hunts...can i borrow it some


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that would be great at them couple day bay trails  and like if youn need to go to the camp and your gonna be ther for a few days or a week have you a regular  dog box and fill the trailer full so if you get cut down or you loose a dog or 2 you have back up.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 30, 2010)

that would be ideal if you hunted 20 dogs


----------



## racreechie (Aug 31, 2010)

you can take it 2 the camp and let the buddy use it   good job fast money


----------



## Fast_Money (Aug 31, 2010)

yes, we use it as a portable kennel mostly. All our dogs can't fit in the dog box in the back of the truck. So if we are going hunting somewhere for a few days, we take the whole pack. Just like Hoghunter102 said, we can rotate them out (hurt, sore pads, etc). Always have fresh dogs like that. 

Jester, we may can build you one like that...?? Racreechie, is the welder! He and I own it together.


----------



## racreechie (Sep 5, 2010)

just a big doxbox


----------



## wpoolxj (Sep 5, 2010)

what kind of truck ya use to pull this thing? a freightliner or a peterbuilt.......


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 5, 2010)

*Nice rig*

Nice Nice Trailer !!! Hith to a Truck and bring to Perry to the Extravaganza and enter it in the Pig Rig Competition


----------



## chris1990 (Sep 5, 2010)

I like the water you have on top thinking about doing something similar on top of my dogbox.Would def. help the dogs out after hunts on these hot days.


----------

